# Where can I find cool Giant accessories???



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I have looked around and I'll find a cool bib, jersey or water bottle on ebay but is there anywhere I can find some nice accessories for my Giant??? I would love a pair of cool water bottles and B9 black shorts. I did buy a Hincapie jersey!

Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## E ! (Mar 14, 2010)

*How about your local Giant dealer?*

Be aware that all you will find is the giant blue/white/black colors with anything new from them. I think giants socks and seatbags are pretty cool.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Got the seatbag and Hincapie jersey there, anything else he said he has to order. I guess I should just ask him, he has stuff hidden around everywhere. When I told him I was looking on ebay for a helmet he went in back and pulled out a new Bell Sweep R helmet someone on the race team ordered and then backed out. He sold it to me for $60.00! I will have to check out the socks.


----------

